# how to build leaning bookshelf?



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

So my wife want to buy a leaning bookshelf for our dining room, but I dont want to fork out the $100+ for one from Lowes or Target. Is it feasible for me to build one? If so, how would I do this? Any one have plans? What kind of wood do I use. And would it be worth the savings in $$ if any?
Also, I have a safety concern...my kids ages are 3yr, almost 2yr, and another only the way. How stable are these? How can I make sure my kids dont pull it down on top of them?

Any ideas and suggestions welcome!
Thanks

Here is a photo of what she wants.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I built one with 3 legs, about 4 feet wide for something like $30 with 12 inch deep shelves. I used standard 2x4s for the verticals and 1x12s for the shelves. I would make sure you let the wood season a bit in the house before building though, as I have some slight warping on my verticals and even one of the shelves. I didn't build the "drawer" shelves with lips, but you could do that pretty easily as well. Simple box drawer without a front face. 

I went simple and use L-brackets in 2 inch wide for attaching the shelves to the verticals, but my center leg actually goes through holes cut in each shelf. Getting the angles right on that was a little extra work, but not particularly difficult. There might be pictures of the shelf unit in my photo albums, I'm not sure.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

What I've found is I don't usually save much money when I build things myself. After buying wood and new tools it usually adds up to close to what you can buy them for. But the build quality is way better than what you get for 100 bucks at the box stores.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

True enough, if you have to buy tools for the build, you won't save any money. This time. I have a reasonably stocked shop after 10 years or so but you could actually do this with just a hand saw and a few clamps, if you build a design like the one your picture shows.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, I agree. You will probably not save any money, at least not if you are just building one. I think my main concern would be with your kids. These type shelves look just like a ladder( which can be pretty tempting for kids )and most of them lean against the wall and some do not balance well. A bunch of us were sitting in the backyard of a friends house years ago any my 3 yo was playing. Suddenly we lost him and found him about 15 feet up a tree that had a ladder leaning against it. They love to climb!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do a Google search for ladder shelves, there are several free plans available.

With children I think I would anchor it to the wall, there are some styles that are on less of an angle with all the shelves against the wall, maybe less tempting for little ones to climb on.


----------



## DTM65 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is a site with some free plans and some for a small fee.


looks like i forgot the link my bad.

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?search=ladder+shelves


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

My kids have grown up around ours and have never tried to climb it. The littlest does occasionally use it to help her stand up, but ours is quite stable, even with felt pads to protect the walls and floors from the wood. It's about 6.5 feet tall and only has 4 shelves, too, which may help with them not quite thinking of it as a ladder.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

davester84 said:


> Так что моя жена хочет купить опираясь полке в нашу столовую, но я не хочу, чтобы раскошелиться на $100+ для одного из Лоус или Цели. Есть ли возможность для меня, чтобы построить одну? Если так, то как бы я это сделать? Кто-нибудь есть планы? Какая древесина ли я использовать. И это будет стоит сбережения в$$, если любой?
> Кроме того, у меня есть беспокойство за безопасность...мои дети возраста 3yr, почти 2, а другой-только в путь. Насколько устойчивы эти? Как я могу убедиться, что мои дети не потяните ее вниз, сверху на них?
> 
> Любые идеи и предложения приветствуются!
> ...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's funny most guys come here to find out how to build a bookcase that doesn't lean. 

Anyway I think you could buy the materials to build the unit for under 40 bucks. If you are figuring in the cost of tools it would't be feasable but you would have some tools for future projects. All the materials you would need is part of a sheet of 1/4" birch plywood, three 1x2 furring strips, glue and the finishing supplies.


----------

